# Coconut Oil as a Cure ?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was in California I went to the doggie holistic health food store (something that doesn't exist in NC). In addition to getting stuff to fix Rocky's diarrhea, I talked to the owner about Chelsy's food allergies. At the time Chelsy was doing really well and not even taking any Benadryl but we discussed an alternative source of extra omega 3 for her since her one big allergy is Salmon. The owner gave me a write up of the wonderous benefits of coconut oil for people and dogs. It's suppose to cure everything from diabetes to hangnails!

Fast forward to a week ago. The minute we returned to NC, the poor dog is rolling on the floor, rubbing all the hair off her body, her eyes are beet red, her skin is red and hot, and she is shaking her ears and licking her feet like they are two lollipops (as my husband says). I have to think it is an inhalant allergy to something in the south. I've started her back on the benadryl but all the research says an antihistamine will work better if you supplement it with extra omega 3 so I've added some of the coconut oil that I actually bought from the store in California. 

Question is, has anyone here every used coconut oil on themselves or their dogs? Any first hand experience in how much you are suppose to give or how long to give it or if it actually works? Am I just giving the dog snake oil in a very pretty expensive bottle! 

I am working on moving the dog and myself back out west somewhere so both our allergies will clear up but that is a long term project that involves getting my kids to leave home!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

chowder said:


> Question is, has anyone here every used coconut oil on themselves or their dogs? Any first hand experience in how much you are suppose to give or how long to give it or if it actually works? Am I just giving the dog snake oil in a very pretty expensive bottle!


I have never used it on myself or my dogs but go back and re-read your 1st paragraph again and think about it. I'm leaning heavily towards snake oil. :smile:



> I am working on moving the dog and myself back out west somewhere so both our allergies will clear up but that is a long term project that involves getting my kids to leave home!


From what you said about allergies not acting up out west and acting up again when you got back to NC, I would strongly suspect environmental allergies unless he ate differently out there.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

It's certainly not a miracle cure, but it's a great alternative to salmon oil for EFAs if the dog isn't getting enough from their food. I find it MUCH better than any other plant based oil. 

Is it in the solid form or the liquid. I prefer the solid kind, much easier to store!

For smaller dogs i give about a teaspoon once a dog and larger dogs go with about a tablespoon. 

I use it on myself as a moisturizer, it's especially good for tattoos since it's not riddled with chemicals and scents.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The jar I got is the solid, organic form that is sold for people. Since I already have it, I will go ahead and give it to the dog and see what happens. I figure it can't hurt anything. She already eats a good diet (Innova Senior Plus Dry, Wellness canned, Innova Canned, Etc) and takes a Senior Plus vitamin daily. 

If it starts to bother her, my husband wants to use it to to make popcorn with so there's always that option (a really expensive option)!


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol you can bake with it too, there's tons of recipes on the internet using coconut products. The oil is a great alternative to conventional vegetable oils and fats.


----------

